# Tropica Aquacube - Coastal Path



## Eboeagles (15 Sep 2013)

This is something I've been wanting to do for quite a while now, but not had the stones to make the steps - I've tried all sorts with varying degrees of success, but have recently found some miniature dry stone thats meant to build model walls etc from (I'm sad I know)...

I guess the idea of the scape is in the fantasy genre so I'm sure quite a few of you are going to hate it but hey I love it. So without further ado here you go:









Here are a few of the inspiration pics - I have shed loads as I'm slightly obsessed by stairs and coastal paths, but I guess these are the ones that I had in mind while trying to create the scape:







So there we are. 

I'm going to try DSM on this with HC as per Andy's HC Propagator method 

Andys HC propagator step by step | UK Aquatic Plant Society

+ I want to create a couple of small bushes back left and mid right. Suggestions for the bushes welcome, so far all I can think of is fissidens or riccia. 

If the HC doesn't work as the plan is to have no filter and change the water once to twice a week. I may also add carbonated water as a source of CO2 but I guess we'll see how the DSM goes first.

Maybe I'll try some kind of tiny moss (mini moss?) or I'll cut up and flatten a Marimo moss ball or two. I'm also considering adding a couple of trees to add to the scene although it may be one step too far as its already pretty cheesy!

Comments, derision etc all welcome please!


----------



## sa80mark (15 Sep 2013)

Bloody brilliant such a small space but such a massive impact from the hardscape, marimo moss balls would look fantastic the darker green I think would make the steps really pop


----------



## squid102 (15 Sep 2013)

It's nice to see something different. I'd level up the top 5 or 6 steps though. I wouldn't like to walk down those on a dark night, pub or not!


----------



## matt (15 Sep 2013)

I really like these sort of scapes


----------



## webworm (15 Sep 2013)

Nice to see something out of the box, yet very much in a box


----------



## Eboeagles (15 Sep 2013)

sa80mark said:


> Bloody brilliant such a small space but such a massive impact from the hardscape, marimo moss balls would look fantastic the darker green I think would make the steps really pop





squid102 said:


> It's nice to see something different. I'd level up the top 5 or 6 steps though. I wouldn't like to walk down those on a dark night, pub or not!





matt said:


> I really like these sort of scapes





webworm said:


> Nice to see something out of the box, yet very much in a box


 
Ha! you're all way too kind.

The scaping part is the easy part (and the most enjoyable). Growing the plants is what I always have trouble with!! Saying that I'm going safe with plants I know I can grow...

I've just made some tree's out of random bits of manzi wood that I'll stick in situ to see if the comments stay positive. I have a feeling they'll just complicate it and not add anything. Less is more as they say.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Sep 2013)

Neat idea and well executed. Watching with interest.


----------



## Jack12 (15 Sep 2013)

fantastic!


----------



## Brian Murphy (15 Sep 2013)

Very keen eye m8! Something I want to try aswell but very easy to fall into a tacky scape which is what puts me off trying one.  I think though that you are onto something here, will keep an eye on this


----------



## TimT (16 Sep 2013)

Eboeagles said:


> + I want to create a couple of small bushes back left and mid right. Suggestions for the bushes welcome, so far all I can think of is fissidens or riccia.


 
Pepending on the size you want you could try Pogostemon Helferi. I looks a little like the plants growing the left on the last picture you inserted.

(sorry for Danish text on link)
Plantebeskrivelse

Cheers,
/Tim


----------



## Eboeagles (16 Sep 2013)

TimT said:


> Pepending on the size you want you could try Pogostemon Helferi. I looks a little like the plants growing the left on the last picture you inserted.
> 
> (sorry for Danish text on link)
> Plantebeskrivelse
> ...


 
HI Tim,

Thanks for the input. I'm wondering if pogostemon would be too big for the scale although I've noticed that quite a few pico scapes seem to include it. Definitely something to consider.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Sep 2013)

Loved these cubes when first released, shame they cost £200!! lol
Love the rock work, looks great 

You could get away with a tree on the top left but might be too much, you could always get some mini bolbits in there might look like a tree in that scale or a mini fern.

could even get away with mini airgrass, but you would need to keep that in check, like mentioned broken up marimo ball could work, most mosses would there all and mini pellia.


----------



## Eboeagles (16 Sep 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Loved these cubes when first released, shame they cost £200!! lol
> Love the rock work, looks great
> 
> You could get away with a tree on the top left but might be too much, you could always get some mini bolbits in there might look like a tree in that scale or a mini fern.
> ...


 
Hey Paulo thanks for the input, definitely more food for thought... I've already placed in some HC to try DSM with so I'll try and update with some pics tonight + take a few pics with tree to get a general vibe from everyone on that.

mini pellia would definitely bush well - I may see if Darren @ Living Waters has any more of those amazing overflowing pieces left...


----------



## Eboeagles (19 Sep 2013)

Quick update.

DSM started with HC cuttings from my main tank





As mentioned previously I've been contemplating adding a tree or two to complete the setting and I amateurishly made a couple of trees from manzi twigs and some bonsai type wire



Tree position 1



Tree position 2



Tree position 3



It may just be the rubbish home made tree but currently Im 98% thinking I should leave the tree idea - I think Im already pushing the boundary of taste as it is, but I'm 2% open to being convinced otherwise.

and then final tank shop with the cling film on for the DSM:



I have some mini pellila and some fissedens on the way for some bushes, so I'll get some photos of them in situ as and when. In the meantime I guess I could also grab some fully bushed pads of both out of my main tank to see how they look, so maybe I'll get some photos up over the weekend.


----------



## TOO (19 Sep 2013)

This is a nice idea. I would definitely not include the "trees". Keep it simple.

Thomas


----------



## Eboeagles (18 Oct 2013)

Another quick update.

Its nearly a month and the DSM is working, the HC looks like it has trebled at least. I've also added in some Eleocharis SP Mini in a few spots to hopefully give it a natural feel . I may still add a little bush or two of mini pellia when I flood it.

I'm not quite sure when to flood though... Once the HC has filled in totally maybe?

As usual comments, thoughts etc all welcome...


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 Oct 2013)

From personal experience and lots of reading, the usual length of a HC DSM is between 3 and 6 weeks. Dan and I flooded our HC carpet after 4 werks, but we started with a lot of HC. I think sampikey flooded his tank at around 8 weeks when he had a complete carpet. People in the states advise around 3 weeks to avoid mould problems so i guess its up to you. 
Yours is coming on a treat, filling in nicely. 
A bit of advice for when you flood it? Give it plenty co2 and keep an eye out for diatoms appearing, we added ottos and amano shrimp at this time and did nothing with lighting the tank is doing great now the initial diatoms outbreak is gone. 

Andy


----------



## Eboeagles (18 Oct 2013)

Big clown said:


> From personal experience and lots of reading, the usual length of a HC DSM is between 3 and 6 weeks. Dan and I flooded our HC carpet after 4 werks, but we started with a lot of HC. I think sampikey flooded his tank at around 8 weeks when he had a complete carpet. People in the states advise around 3 weeks to avoid mould problems so i guess its up to you.
> Yours is coming on a treat, filling in nicely.
> A bit of advice for when you flood it? Give it plenty co2 and keep an eye out for diatoms appearing, we added ottos and amano shrimp at this time and did nothing with lighting the tank is doing great now the initial diatoms outbreak is gone.
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

Thanks for that. I think I'll wait another week or so and get it flooded.

I'm not planning on injecting CO2  though, I was going to try the old school method of using a carbonated water mix. Its also too small for fish but I could probably stick some shrimp in. Amanos are just sooo ugly though...


----------



## Ben22 (20 Oct 2013)

Keep it as it is. Very very well done a good project


----------



## fish fodder (22 Oct 2013)

Owning one of these myself I will be watching this thread. Looks great so far.


----------



## Edvet (23 Oct 2013)

Just a question. With DSM it's always troublesome to keep the high ground wet without drowning the lower ground.
Why not set the tank on an angle so the ground is level? Tank should be able to withstand that.


----------



## Eboeagles (23 Oct 2013)

Edvet said:


> Just a question. With DSM it's always troublesome to keep the high ground wet without drowning the lower ground.
> Why not set the tank on an angle so the ground is level? Tank should be able to withstand that.


 
Good point - I've actually been using a turkey baster to suck out the excess water at the bottom - the angle idea could work though - I may give it a go although the aquacube sits snugly in its base


----------



## Bufo Bill (23 Oct 2013)

Love the fantasy scape idea. And the trees? Put your heart on your sleeve son, and keep em in! Mine's a Butterbeer, then it's high ho and off to the Misty mountains and the road to Mordor. 
All the best from Bill.


----------



## Andy Thurston (14 Dec 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## mlgt (14 Dec 2013)

Looks like an interesting journal. Hope all is well with you


----------



## Alastair (14 Dec 2013)

I agree I like the tree alot


----------



## Eboeagles (15 Dec 2013)

Sorry for the lack of updates but its been busy and I've just been about to keep up with the water changes.

It's nice to have people asking about it though!!

Still no tree. maybe at xmas when I get more time and headspace to do more than the water changes.

Sorry for the poor photos. iphone specials I'm afraid.





So its been flooded for a month or so I think. I've not really seen much growth but nothings died off and the HC seems to pearl at the top of the hill every night when the lights on.

I've been changing about 80% of the water weekly and also adding a small glass of sparkling water as I do it.

The hair grass could do with a trim as its a bit over sized for the scape, but its fiddly getting in there and doing anything.

I also need to get some snails in there as the glass seems to get covered towards the end of the week before water change.

I'm not as pleased as I thought I'd be - as it doesnt look as crisp as I'd like but that comes when you put the effort in!

Thoughts?


----------



## Bufo Bill (15 Dec 2013)

I think you should be pleased with your work so far. Refining the original idea is a part of the process for most of us I would imagine. The only advice I can offer is: routine wise, either up the CO2 or better still lower the lighting levels. The lack of consistency in the CO2 levels is probably not as key to this as the lighting I think, hopefully some more experienced members can comment too.
For what it's worth I am not keen on the hair grass but I like how it is progressing. Keep up the good work. 
All the best from Bill.


----------

